# See through chick



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been hatching out chicks ducks for a long time. Today we had a Royal Black Buff Orpington hatch out that has 1 leg that won't move, 1 wing longer than the other, next to no feathers at all & the chest is see through and we can see the heart beating. Has anyone ever come across this before? Grumpy...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds premature. But it made it out of the egg by itself. I'm interested to see how this one does. Keep taking daily pics. This might be worth publishing.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the first picture of our little chick. You can see the heart there in the breast area. Just this week we've hatch out 22 chicks. We'll see what becomes of this little chippy. Ill post a new picture each day. Hope it makes it. Grumpy....


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, amazing.........


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope he makes it.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Any changes after it dried?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats amazing. hows it doing ?


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope it makes it too. I'm at work now but thinking about how it's doing.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to report when I came home from work the little chicken had expired. Grumpy....


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

GrumpyMan said:


> Sorry to report when I came home from work the little chicken had expired. Grumpy....


I was worried that would happen 
Darn it!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. ):


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Grumpy. We share your sadness. At least he was warm and comfortable during his brief life.


----------

